
Ask HN: Would you pay monthly to work from coffee shops, with free coffee? - prmph
I&#x27;m thinking of a flat fee per month, giving you all-day access to any coffee shop within a network, including free coffee and dedicated tables.<p>Working from a coffee shop has been shown to boost productivity:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theatlantic.com&#x2F;health&#x2F;archive&#x2F;2012&#x2F;06&#x2F;study-of-the-day-why-crowded-coffee-shops-fire-up-your-creativity&#x2F;258742&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;01&#x2F;21&#x2F;technology&#x2F;techs-frightful-5-will-dominate-digital-life-for-foreseeable-future.html?ref=business&amp;_r=0
======
maxharris
I live in Seattle. I spend a _lot_ of time in coffee shops. Unless you're
offering espresso-based drinks (americanos & lattes), I'm not going to be
interested.

------
herbst
Good coffee is where you would get me. If you just place some Nespresso
machines or think Starbucks beans are worth leaving my home, you are wrong.

------
jupiter90000
Perhaps, if the free coffee included coffee drinks besides drip (like
cappuccino). Otherwise I'd probably stay home and make my own cheap coffee. So
then the flat fee would have to be cheaper than cost of having a huge cheap
jug of ground coffee at home and cover for the number of days that would last.

~~~
prmph
You are also getting the productivity boost that comes from working in a
coffee shop

[http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/21/how-the-hum-of-a-
co...](http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/21/how-the-hum-of-a-coffee-shop-
can-boost-creativity/)

